# Suggestions on where to buy isopods and roaches?



## BipedalApe (Aug 30, 2018)

So, I had some hydei that I ended up making two new cultures for because the one I bought from Josh’s Frogs was getting too crowded and the excelsior was turning black. Anyway, I tossed that one and ended up having to toss the other two I made because there were only two flies left after two weeks! Lots of mites and larva, though. 

So, I think I’m done with fruit flies. I’d like to try dubia roaches and also add some dwarf isopods to my four 32oz deli cups (3 ghosts and one giant asian) as cleaners. I have no idea where a good place to buy those. Any suggestions?

Also, pinhead crickets? Yes or no?

also, oddly, one of my ghosts still hasn’t molted and I’ve had her for almost a month and another ghost molted twice and the 3rd one molted once so far. 

L2-4 I think


----------



## rantology (Aug 30, 2018)

I bought some "little kenyan" roaches from Peter this week, They get 1/2 inch at adult size (basically blue-bottle fly size) and the nymphs are fruitfly sized. I am actually really eager to see if I can get a colony going strong since they could potentially replace fruitflies and blue bottles (for the mantids that will eat non-flying prey) as feeders for me. But yeah, you can buy dubias and isopods from Peter as well, I'd recommend there (bugincyberspace).

Personally I'd say stay away from crickets. Risky, smelly, annoying to culture and loud as adults


----------



## BipedalApe (Aug 30, 2018)

Okay, thanks! Yesh, I’ve been hesitant on the crickets, but there’s a shop around here that sells them. 

Sounds like online is probably the best way to go!


----------



## BipedalApe (Aug 30, 2018)

rantology said:


> But yeah, you can buy dubias and isopods from Peter as well, I'd recommend there (bugincyberspace).


Looks like he’s out of a lot of isopods


----------



## rantology (Aug 30, 2018)

BipedalApe said:


> Looks like he’s out of a lot of isopods


Oh, I didn't realize... in that case you might check out: https://capecodroaches.com/ (have never ordered from there myself but heard nothing bad about them), and Josh's Frogs. Those are the only two off the top of my head that sell both Dubia and isopods (though you will probably find mostly just the common isopod types... for more exotic species check glassboxtropicals or captiveisopoda)


----------



## BipedalApe (Aug 31, 2018)

Yay, got some isopods, red runners (no dubia), and buffalo beetles from cape cod!

thanks!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Good! I am glad you found what you wanted.

- MantisGirl13


----------

